# burning pellets and pellet stoves



## choo_choo (Dec 20, 2011)

I just found this site, so am making a LATE response to a previous thread from 2010 and early 2011 and likely will be long winded.
I live in Wyoming and live out on the plains where it seems the wind never stops.
I have had a log burner for years, but have gotten older and don't like digging the wood out from under snow drifts all the time. And all things considered chopped wood really isn't cheaper than pellets, when you figure in the time and labor, fuel to go get it, and fuel for the saw and splitters.
I bought a englander stove in 2007. Mistake there, too many moving parts, they really don't honor their warranty, parts are too expensive, and no one stocks them locally.
Augur motors have burned out three times.
so shop around for a simpler more reliable unit. I did found a used one.
also: as in most computer / digital control boards. They don't work well on anything but pure sine wave A/C current, so if using a backup generator or UPS or inverter do make sure that it is PURE sine wave.
as to connecting alternative energy to only the critical circuits in your house. No need to do that, if you are going to be home anyway. Just connect it so it will serve the whole house. Then you can manually NOT turn on anything not needed and only what is truly needed will draw the current. Go one step further and flip off the circuit breakers not needed. Of course i mean during times of power outages. When grid is on line it doesn't matter.
Now if you are permanently off grid, that's a different story. You probably have already selected household items that draw the least amount of current anyway.
But remember, newer TV's, coffee pots, DVD players etc, have a continual power drain even when turned off (internal clocks and settings and instant on circuits etc). For these I use a power strip. Just turn it off so no power going to those items, or unplug them.
Availability. In 5 years we have never had a shortage here.
I average a bag a day. I start stockpiling during august / September and keep an extra 20-30 bags on hand. Some in the house as needed and some covered with tarp on porch.
Be aware: Pellets must be kept dry or will revert back to sawdust.
If power goes out normal pellet stoves won't work without a backup, but then again neither will your furnace, or well pump or anything else that uses electricity, so don't give pellet stoves a bad name just because of this.
I have my log burner for backup if needed.
Pound for pound Pellets are actually more efficient than a log.
A couple companies are making non electric pellet stoves, but they are not as efficient as electric, but will do as a good backup system and some models will burn logs also.
Also if you can where you are at, look into solar convection heat.
I have constructed four such windows in my hallway. On a clear sunny winter day, they generate about 130 degrees of heat. After about three hours the average temp in my hallway is 75 to 85 degrees. This filters into the front room. My furnace rarely comes on and I can turn pellet stove down to #1 or 2 most days and completely off others. And they do not generate any extra heat during summer months.
My apologies for being long winded, But wanted to touch on several things that were said last year.
Now. I have pictures of windows I built if you want I will email to you. Also without really knowing it or paying attention, we as a whole waste a lot of money and resources on things day to day. I do have what I feel are good tips on being more frugal. Just ask if you would like to have the info. An exchange of ideas is a good thing!
And Merry Christmas to All!


----------



## SteveO (Apr 14, 2009)

evening,
Not sure of the brand but there is a pellet stove that has battery backup which would get you away from your generator problem. I also had a englander not problems just way to noisy for me. I have heard that adding some grafite and ground shell to you pellets will improve the flow and take a load off the auger motor.
I also love the solar window idea but down here way to many cloudy days. That what I miss from living in CO

Steve


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Welcome to the forum choo choo. 

It's not too hard to build a battery backup system for pellet stoves, but it does cost $ for all the batteries if you wish to have a couple days of atonomy.

WWW


----------

